# Frederick Forsyth



## jerrythunder (10 Feb 2005)

hey everyone, i just finished The Avenger, i thought that it was pretty good, even though the author seems to ramble on, about every little detail, but he make shure that everything he wrote was realistic.
what are your thoughts?


----------



## Infanteer (11 Feb 2005)

You got to tell us about the book to get our thoughts....  :blotto:


----------



## jerrythunder (11 Feb 2005)

lol sorry about that!

Well the book is about a man named Calvin Dexter who had an extremley interesting life as a construction worker, a Tunnel Rat( American special forces who went throught the Viet Kong tunels and rooted out the soldiers) , and now as a mercinary. A canadian mining tycoon( who is also a vetran of WW2, i believe it says he fought in the battle of britan with the sirst canadian squadron) has his grandson murdered when he goes to Bosnia and becomes an aid worker and is killed by a Serb Warlord.
The Canadian hires Calvin Dexter AKA AVENGER to bring the Serb Warlord from his fortress in south america and back to the United States for justice.

i know i know im not that good at describing novels but its a pretty good book if you like things with intricate detail.


----------



## gillbates (19 Mar 2005)

I've read some of his older books: The Devil's Alternative, The Dogs of War,  and The Day of the Jackal. Devil's Alternative was the best book for me, by far.


----------



## ReadyAyeReady (19 Mar 2005)

The Odessa File...great book...great movie as well...

If you like these kinds of books then I would suggest anything by Robert Ludlum...he's great for detail and for action...his books always keep you on your toes...it's total fiction...but still a hoot for light reading...whenever I go on vacation I eat his books up...Ludlum is great for representing Canadians as well...there's always a Canadian connection in his books...If you read the Bourne trilogy you'll discover that the movies starring that complete knob jockey Matt Damon are not true to the novels because the lead women (I can't remember her name!) is actually Canadian...I was so choked when the movies left that out!


----------



## dangerboy (19 Mar 2005)

Her name was Marie.


----------



## jmacleod (19 Mar 2005)

Another British author, probably well known to some members, is Gerald Seymour, who wrote
"Harry's Game" about the hunting down the IRA in Ulster - made into an excellent television
movie. Seymour's books about the Middle East, Bosnia, the UK, mercenaries, even the Soviet
prison system (Red Fox) are all outstanding. Seymour writes as if each novel is the basis for a
screen play, once you start reading a Seymour book, you find in hard to put it down. Gerald
Seymour is not as well known in Canada and the U.S. as he should be, but Chapter's regularly
sell out of his titles. Gerald Seymour was a news-tv-radio journalist before becoming an author
-friends from the UK tell me his books about the "troubles" in Northern Ireland are very accurate
and reflective of the real war waged there. Gerald Seymour is on the net for titles. Regards MacLeod


----------



## T.I.M. (21 Mar 2005)

gillbates said:
			
		

> I've read some of his older books: The Devil's Alternative, The Dogs of War,   and The Day of the Jackal. Devil's Alternative was the best book for me, by far.



I'll agree with that.  Devil's Alternative was a fantastic book, and Odessa File, Day of the Jackal and The Dogs of War were all quite enjoyable.  A good look into the covert and clandestine world of the 60's and 70's.

I haven't read any of his latest stuff though.  I wonder how it holds up?


----------



## Danjanou (21 Mar 2005)

jmacleod,

I agree Seymour's stuff is excellent, but not well known this side of the Atlantic. Very detailed and accurate the two essentials I feel in this genre, and I also love the fact that there are no happy endings in his books.


----------

